# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJTAG EMMC 1.0.53.0

## mohamed73

*EasyJTAG eMMC Suite Version 1.0.53.0 
Galaxy Note 2 boot repair, SHV-E120S*    *JTAG Tool
 Added:
 - support Samsung GT-i8262 (Read/Write/Boot Repair) - First in the world
 - support Samsung SHV-E120S (Read/Write/Boot Repair) 
 - support LG Docomo L02A Modem (Read/Write/Boot Repair)
 - support ZTE Spark (Read/Write/Boot Repair)  EMMC Tool
 Added:
 - support Samsung GT-N7100 (Read/Write, Boot repair via eMMC Direct) - First in the world*

----------


## m shahin

شكرا ع المجهود

----------

